

An analysis of results from 23andme - bbgm
http://nsaunders.wordpress.com/2010/06/22/23andme-yes-me-part-3/

======
carbocation
The use of GWAS data to infer global ancestry is quite entertaining, and I'm
glad that the author shared so much about 23andme's results with us.

Still, I have the urge to mention this everytime I see 23andme, so apologies
in advance. Your genetic profile is currently less useful than a proper
history and physical exam (but mostly just history) in predicting risk for the
vast majority of diseases.

This may change, but the extent to which the GWAS data from 23andme will be
useful for imputation of the (as yet undiscovered) causal variants that we'll
be discovering in the near future is currently unclear.

So in the meantime, enjoy every aspect of their services, but I would
encourage you to put little emphasis on their disease predictions. The fact
that you don't have one of the known breast cancer mutations doesn't mean that
you don't have a novel one. The fact that you are predicted to have high risk
of heart disease doesn't mean that you don't have a novel cardioprotective
allele elsewhere. At some point in the near future, genetic data will be
really useful for risk prediction. We're not quite there yet with the GWAS
data that 23andme uses ( _EDIT_ or any GWAS data - this is no knock on
23andme).

~~~
bbgm
The reason I posted this particular one is that the author is well aware of
the limitations. The reason it's interesting is that 23andme and their ilk do
make a certain level of information more accessible, which is not a bad thing,
and hopefully makes people more curious.

On GWAS, while the utility of GWAS alone is questionable, GWAS is and will be
a key part of many discovery programs for a while. It's tractable, and
combined with expression does provide some fascinating insights into disease.

~~~
carbocation
Yes, thanks for being selective! I appreciated the author's relatively minor
discussion of the disease data and more expansive discussion of the rest. For
completeness: when I say 'GWAS' in this context I am referring to 'common
SNPs' (MAF>=5%, or perhaps down to 1%), not to genome-wide association studies
based on the SNPs. I used to argue with my labmates about the proper use of
the term 'GWAS': I felt that it should refer to the studies only, and 'common
SNPs' should be called 'common SNPs'; my labmates preferred to call common
SNPs 'GWAS data' and I've finally been converted.

Anyways, I do think that expression+GWAS is useful, but it's not going to get
us to a place that's better than history for most diseases.[1] Exome and then
genome sequencing will be needed for that.

[1] = On the other hand, Purcell has an interesting paper out that discards
the genome-wide significance threshold, with interesting results.

~~~
bbgm
No disagreement on any points :)

------
dejb
You should also use Promethease which automatically links your raw data to the
snpedia data to product a really long report of various traits and research
results.

<http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Promethease>

It's a bit messy and hard to interpret but you get a lot more the info that
23andme provides.

------
PStamatiou
my take on 23andme: [http://paulstamatiou.com/review-23andme-dna-testing-for-
heal...](http://paulstamatiou.com/review-23andme-dna-testing-for-health-
disease-ancestry)

------
ccarpenterg
I run a DNA test in 2005. I'm chilean and have british ancestors and I wanted
to find out what was my origin (English, Scottish, Irish). A Carpenter
'cousin' from USA told me about DNA for Genealogy and bought me a DNA kit from
Family Tree DNA <http://www.familytreedna.com>

I didn't match any Carpenter from USA but a lot of people from UK and USA.
Genealogy is a fascinating hobby.

------
chasingsparks
I got my results about 20 minutes ago. (I should have got it a few weeks ago,
but DC post office screwed up delivery of the spit kit.) I assume a lot of
other people on HN have gotten results recently:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1288125>

------
bvi
Very interesting analysis.

On a sidenote, are there any alternatives to 23andme that are as good?

